
AI Podcast #101 with Lex Fridman – Joscha Bach - vletal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-2P3MSZrBM
======
vletal
I found this interview very interesting. It is rather long but Joscha Bach had
something to say to plenty of vastly different topics with some pretty
unorthodox ideas. I was wandering whether there is someone here with an
interesting impression or critique to share.

~~~
magnusmagnusson
Jim Keller interview in same podcast is great too.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb2tebYAaOA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb2tebYAaOA)

